# My kids' 2 favorite Aroucaunas



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

I am thinking they are girls. 4-5 weeks here... We have 3 like this and then two that don't have their butt feathers yet, that are smaller and not quite as feathered out at 6-7 weeks now. All are same age, and I think I have heard some adolescent crowing recently, but can't tell who. So I think I have 3 girls and 2 boys.














I told my kids not to name their food, so they named them AFTER food -Nugget(yellow head) and Midnight 

Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Cute! They look almost identical to my own EE pullets this year. 
My daughter also names the birds, sometimes after food. She has a little white silkie with some black wing and tail fluff called Toasted Marshmallow. Kids are cute


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

So, any thoughts on gender? I'm not sure


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Look at their combs, if they have one fat row of "peas", it's a hen. If it has one fat row with two little rows on either side, it's a rooster.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

If you can get a close up of the comb, that could help. See if they are bright red, they seem to turn early on the roosters. Also, those are Easter Eggers (aka EE). Out of the three options of Ameraucana, Araucana, and EE, I have had Ameraucana and EE. EE are my favorite, they lay bigger eggs and more frequent, from my experience. Plus, you get the added benefit of multi colored feathering. Araucana also are tufted and rumpless and Ameraucanas are bearded and have tail feathers, most sure solid color in Black, Blue, Splash, Lavender, and Wheaton (although the APA doesn't recognize Lavender or Splash) . I also think in some countries they flip flop the breed names (Ameraucana and Araucana) , though I don't. Understand why. 


Jim


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I'll bring my camera out when I check on them incase I still have a question. Yeah, the Aurac/Amer/EE seems rather interchangeable at the farm stores here. I think they really favor the heavy-production birds and didn't really think this type is worth knowing the difference. I needed a rather docile breed as we are rookies and I am rather afraid of flighty birds. These guys are perfect and I am getting much more comfortable around them when they start flying around (that would be more my ISA Browns there...)


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Our 5 EEs 
Their combs are getting very distinct. Our runt is Houdini, followed by John Doe. The other birds are quite larger. They are all 6 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

John is aptly named. The others have small combs and given the pics I'd guess hens. Houdini's is really red but it's very petite, so I'd still say hen.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Thank you! That is very helpful! No wonder the comb thing was confusing me! John's is the only different one and that is a pretty recent development, I think 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup, john and maybe midnight are Roos. 


Jim


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Thank you - we'll be on the lookout!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Just updating this thread -would you believe they are all hens?! All of our 10 chickens have survived into laying hens, which is very encouraging, but also is consuming precious resources!! (Feed, egg storage...). We aren't ready to sell eggs yet... About 200 in the fridge right now, lol


Rookie chicken keeper of 5 EEs and 5 ISA Browns, in Central MN


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

I'm new to chickens as well and love this story. Not sure if you can keep roosters. So I'm glad to hear they are all hens! Kids and chickens are so much fun. Mine can't wait to see if there are any eggs and throw some treats into the run


----------

